# What happened to the SRCA MD Explorers ?



## notar (May 27, 2013)

During 2009, early 2010 four MD Explorers have been operating in Saudi-Arabia, with Action Aviation on the SRCA contract.

One was shipped back to the UK during October 2010.

What happened to the other 3 ?

Tailnumber:

N9075H

N911AC

N911LT

Looking for info / photo's about their current status.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 27, 2013)

I was there July 2010- July 2011. I only saw 1 explorer my entire time there parked at the SOP.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 27, 2013)

If you want to PM or tell me exactly who you are and why you need this information, I may be able to put you in contact with a medic on the ground over there currently


----------



## notar (May 28, 2013)

*Where are the SRCA MD900's*

Hi Expat Medic,

Thank you for your message.  

Would like to up-date my MD Explorer helicopter data on my personal non commercial website.

<aeroboek.nl/ab-044A.htm>

Thank you for your assistance,

Kind regards,

AeroBoek Webmaster.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 28, 2013)

I emailed someone from SRCA HEMS aviation and linked them to this forum post. That is about as much as I can do, hopefully it helps you out. I was not HEMS while I was there, so I can't provide much informaiton myself. Goodluck


----------



## WTEngel (May 29, 2013)

Two made it to Bahrain (in the cover of darkness, piloted by AA folks i hear) and were impounded due to ongoing legal disputes, one was collecting sand in multiple intakes at thumammah airstrip, and I guess the fourth made it back to the UK?

This info is pretty dated (i left around the time you say the other MD made it back to the UK) and the Bahrain story is anecdotal, but with the crazy mess that was AA v. SRCA, I believe it.

I'm not sure how reliable my info is, but its probably as good as you'll get...not many SRCA folks still poking around here.


----------



## dtrojan07 (Sep 20, 2013)

*This what your looking for?*



notar said:


> During 2009, early 2010 four MD Explorers have been operating in Saudi-Arabia, with Action Aviation on the SRCA contract.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150670934327721.385169.519227720&type=1

Last seen pushed off to side with tarp on it. Heard it was taken apart and disapeared one day


----------



## notar (Sep 20, 2013)

*Where are the SRCA MD900's*

Dtrojan,

Thank you for this update.

Any idea when this happened ?

brgds,
Notar.


----------



## dtrojan07 (Sep 20, 2013)

Late 2011 early 2012


----------



## dtrojan07 (Sep 20, 2013)

notar said:


> Dtrojan,
> 
> Thank you for this update.
> 
> ...



Are you John C?


----------



## dtrojan07 (Sep 20, 2013)

notar said:


> Dtrojan,
> 
> Thank you for this update.
> 
> ...



Ok i made a call for you...As of 14months ago there is one at Al Iman hosptial base and one at Thuamamah base both dismantled and sorta boxed up and looking BAD..The other two that started the whole mess have not been seen again after they ran to Bahrain. As far as anyone knows are still there. I know someone was trying to recruit a crew of guys to go and get them out of Saudi a couple years ago, but i dont know what happened after that.


----------



## notar (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Dtrojan,

Thank your for this update.

It is very strange to see two million dollar airframes start rusting and dusting.

There must be a way to get them salvaged or airborne again.

Brgds,
Notar.

http://www.aeroboek.nl/ab-997.htm


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 20, 2013)

Those airframes won't be going anywhere for a long time.

The Saudi's will hold a grudge (perhaps rightfully so) and they will let the airframes desintigrate just to spite Action Aviation.

Just about the time the former owner thinks all is lost, the Saudi's will release the machines, albeit in rusted out, unusable pieces.

A fitting end to the Action Aviation/SRCA saga...


----------



## dtrojan07 (Sep 20, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> Those airframes won't be going anywhere for a long time.
> 
> The Saudi's will hold a grudge (perhaps rightfully so) and they will let the airframes desintigrate just to spite Action Aviation.
> 
> ...



Hey Trav
It was the previous owner that hired someone to recruit a crew to go box them and get them to the UK. It sounded very shady.


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 20, 2013)

No doubt it was shady.

Anyone crazy enough to take an assignment that involves removing impounded aviation equipment that is worth millions in a country that doesn't play around when it comes to sentencing thieves....is just that....crazy!

You staying cool in Dubai? I almost took a faculty position with the women's college there. They were looking for paramedic lecturers.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 12, 2013)

You outta come visit me in Doha and DT in Dubai, work on your suntan Trav.


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmmm, not sure how my speedo would be appreciated in UAE... Maybe better received than Saudi.

Shoot me a PM or catch me on gmail chat. I want to hear how your studies are going.


----------



## dtrojan07 (Oct 21, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> Hmmm, not sure how my speedo would be appreciated in UAE... Maybe better received than Saudi.
> 
> Shoot me a PM or catch me on gmail chat. I want to hear how your studies are going.



Never see you online on Gmail chat


----------

